# FS: AquaClear filter / Jager Heater / T8 GLO Light & more..



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i have few heater need for sale ! just shut down the shrimp tank and fry tank, so dont need to used now! all very good condition and work perfect! 
** All is very fair Price and very good condition! **
*Heater:*
Jager -300 W* ~ SOLD*
-250 W * ~ SOLD*
-150 W.... $18* ~ SOLD*
-50 W .... $15 * ~ SOLD*
SA Aquarium heater -50 W ..... $12
*
Filter:*
Aqueon filter 10~15 Gallon include (New replacement Cartridge ) .....$13
Tetra 5 To 10 Gallon Aquarium Power Filter ( include 4- 5 Replacement Filter Cartridges ) ....$12
AquaClear 50 filter ( 25 ~ 45 Gal ) come with Sponge / Biomax ! very great condition/ quiet / no leak ......$25
AquaClear 70 filter ( 45 ~ 90 Gal ) come with Sponge / Biomax ! very great condition/ quiet / no leak ( used only 1 month ) .........$ 40 * ~ SOLD*

*Light bulb *
36" GLO - POWER GLOD light Blub T8 ( purchase the wrong one used less 7 days).....$ 7

*-Jager 150W Heater ( Eheim)* * $18* work perfect.great , 
*-Jager 50W Heater ( Eheim) $ 15 shut down my shrimp tank. just used 1 month,almost same new*
*-SA Aquarium 50 W heater $ 12* working good , great for small tank!









*Aqueon filter *great for 10 ~15 Gallon , very quiet and work great ( include 1 New replacement Filter
Cartridge ) * $ 12*

Tetra 5 To 10 Gallon Aquarium Power Filter Also come with 4 ~5 brand new Replacement Filter Cartridges ( never used 100 % new ) all for $12

























36" GLO - POWER GLOD light Blub T8 used only 1 week , 9/10 very good condition * $7*


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

ALL very good condition !


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

upload few more equipmen for sale !


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

night ...bump


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

5 Gallon tank pending!
bump!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

tuesday Bump!!


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Still have that 150W Heater?
Is it enough for 55g tank?

If it's enough, wanna trade for the 100W Jager?


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Shiyuu said:


> Still have that 150W Heater?
> Is it enough for 55g tank?
> 
> If it's enough, wanna trade for the 100W Jager?


it may not enough ..150 w is for under 45 G , 55G better get the 200 W / 250W jager! i just want sale it, i had few heater already, thks!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

jager 250 W ~ Sold


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

bump.......


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

PM sent~


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

still available!!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Ac 50 sold!!


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

you still got heater for shrimp tank? i looking at the 50 w one good for a 10 gal


----------

